# I Hate Bicycles



## ScrapMetal (Oct 16, 2011)

The problem I've seen on the newer bikes (I have 3 kids 12, 14, 17) is that they are made like crap (Schwinn, Huffy, etc).  I tried to fix the shifter on my 14 yo daughters bike a few weeks ago.  Spent many hours working on it (and I'm a pretty fair mechanic) and finally gave up in disgust.  It's like trying to "fix" a broken "toy" that you got out of a crackerjack box.  They feel like they are made to be disposable.  Bought a brand new bike for my 12 yo son's birthday last month and it took me a couple of hours just to get it ride-able as the fenders were rubbing on the tires.  It still has a problem where the wheels are not concentric but I haven't had the time yet to pull out a spoke wrench and see if I can true them up.  Grrrrr!   I am sure that if you go look for a higher-end type bike that you can find ones with quality parts and engineering but I haven't dealt with those.

Sorry, had to rant a bit.

-Ron


----------



## 4R8 (Oct 17, 2011)

a run of the mill Shimano shift set isn't pricey and are of a respectful quality. Although Shimano pretty much have the major market share in the shifters and brakes of mass produced bikes, the units fitted to these are alot lower in quality then the replacement bought separately. 
Being as it's for your Granddaughter, a generic Shimano will do the trick and save you throwing tools around the workshop. 

I'll adjust a derailleur about 2 or 3 times on my downhill bike before replacing it completely. Once the pivots start wearing, you then start getting slow, sloppy shifts that are not as crisp as a tight, new unit. I am picky (and don't use Shimano, but we won't go there) when it comes to gear changes as they can become painful in high load situations costing time, speed and power.

Jason


----------

